# Settling the score!



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Taking my Dad out today, gonna get even with those Kevlar coated SOB's! We'll see how they hold up to a .30-30.
I've gotta empty some cases so I can load up some 'bunny' rounds anyway= 86 gr Sierra RN over 14 grs. IMR 4227 (about 1400 fps MV). 
I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shoot a big one. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to hear a report on the Kelvar coated rabbits... :? 

Any luck with the 'big' gun ? Or did they outsmart you guys again ? _(O)_


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Well-
Went to Sportsman's and stocked up on some magnum 3" tukey shells (#2's)
2 boxes of .150 gr .30-30
couple of boxes of stingers.
Kicked around the boonies for four hours and saw a grand total of 1 rabbit. Yay!

Did some awesome wheelin' and had a chance to hang out with Dad, talk about life and all that.
Come to think of it, more rabbits would have just been a distraction.
There's always next time.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Was it a big one?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

SingleShot man said:


> Well-
> Went to Sportsman's and stocked up on some magnum 3" tukey shells (#2's)
> 2 boxes of .150 gr .30-30
> couple of boxes of stingers.
> ...


Kelvar ?...now there getting invisible !! :?

Glad you had a good day anyhow...


----------

